# phoenix wright hentaigame?



## rest0re (Jan 14, 2007)

i hearad somebody told me that there is phoenix wright hentaigame lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can anyone point me to right direction acquiring this game


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 14, 2007)

One from the vaults:


----------



## Jax (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ph-ph... Phoenix Wright hentai?!? Oh dear me!

Do yourself a favour. Go outside and take some deep breaths followed by a cold shower.


----------



## MR_COW (Jan 14, 2007)

Phoenix Drive is the name of the game.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Iw1pyjdMOYk


----------



## cenotaph (Jan 14, 2007)

The engrish-one? Phoenix Drive? Yeah, I've played it. It has some weirdness, including Mia dressed up as Franziska and a few Pearl-scenes. The translation's more interesting than the game. I'M INNOCENCE! OH SNAP HIS ALIBI COLLAPSES WITH THIS EVIDENCE PRODUCT!!11


----------



## Harsky (Jan 14, 2007)

OH SNAP. NOT WORK SAFE.

http://www.finalturnabout.com/pdrive/

Oh what the heck...






And yes... I do have the game. And no. It is not worth playing apart from seeing the amusement factor. In fact, owning this title is like owning a Paris Hilton sex tape. You're never going to masturbate to it but it sure is an interesting conversation to bring up.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 14, 2007)

hahaha! beautiful!
MAY I DO ONANISM...?




that's great! Thanks Harsky!


----------



## cenotaph (Jan 15, 2007)

Harsky said:
			
		

> http://www.finalturnabout.com/pdrive/


Didn't know about that one, but god that's hilarious. I love the snide commentary.
This is the best  thing ever in the context it's presented (check the non-work safe version page 2 to see what I'm referring to).


----------



## rest0re (Jan 15, 2007)

wow thanks guys... *fap fap* mia


----------

